# Harder than I thought



## strothershwacker (Nov 1, 2019)

Been bowhunting nearly 30 years. However this is my 1st year with trad gear. Wished I'd started with it in the beginning. Having a ball. Not killing much as usual but having a ball. I've been trying to do it on the ground. Deer see better than people want to give them credit for!! After missing another  already fixn to run because she's not  sure bout what she's been headbobbing and stomping at for the last ten minutes, I think I'm gonna take an elevated advantage. Maybe my next post will have a picture with it?


----------



## Dennis (Nov 1, 2019)

Being in a tree makes it much easier


----------



## trad bow (Nov 1, 2019)

Ground hunting works but you will need to build a nice blind. I speaking of a natural blind. Make sure it’s high enough to hide your top limb and always build a back to the blind. Having the front built in a semi circle without a back drop allows movement to be seen thru blind easier. Tree stand are easier but not foolproof


----------



## devolve (Nov 2, 2019)

Just remember to bend at the waste when shooting in a tree. Take some practice shots up there as well. If you’re like me you have to consciously bend before picking a spot so you don’t sail one over the back of the deer.
Good luck bud!!!!!!


----------



## Southern Thunder (Nov 2, 2019)

Stick with it


----------



## Evanschd (Nov 2, 2019)

I’m with Southern Thunder.... stick with it.  I sold my Matthews several years ago to get a custom trad bow built.  One of the best hunting decisions I’ve made. Forced my-self to sit, watch, and draw them in close.  I’ve learned so much more about deer and pigs too for that matter, than I did in the 1st 20 years of hunting.  Definitely enjoy the experience more now.


----------



## strothershwacker (Nov 2, 2019)

Hung a stand at lunch today in a white oak with a beaten trail running ten yards from it. Bout 6:20 this evening two small does came right down the trail at a real fast walk. I could hear a dog barking in the holler they came from. They stopped bout 20 yards from me and stood still for a few minutes. Then they left the trail and started feeding around and seemed very calm. With my old Grizzly in my hand I slowly moved my left knee out of my way. Leaning forward I told myself pick your spot, pull string to tip of nose, and focus on spot. The first one slowly made it's way to about 8 or 9 yards, the angle made my 16' perch seem realy high. I thought bout where the arrow would come out. Steep angle. Small deer. Small vitals. I knew I'd need to make it count. With its head down leg forward, I prayed as I came to full draw "be with me Lord", anchored and let the Zwickey fly. Mule kick, head low sprint into a big crash just 40 yards behind me. My 1st stickbow deer. What a gift! Thanks to all that gave me pointers and encouragement since I started this thing back in January.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 2, 2019)

Awesome Great shot


----------



## Evanschd (Nov 2, 2019)

Congrats.... now you’re hooked


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 2, 2019)

Hey!!! Look at that!! Way to go man. Good job!


----------



## jbogg (Nov 2, 2019)

Congrats!  Now get you a nice lightweight tree saddle for hunting those mountains and you will be all set.


----------



## Clipper (Nov 2, 2019)

Don't get no better than that!  Congratulations, you just experienced something the majority of deer hunters will never feel.


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 3, 2019)

Congratulations !


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 3, 2019)

Smile says it all!!!! WTG


----------



## strothershwacker (Nov 3, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Smile says it all!!!! WTG


I'm still grinnin'


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 3, 2019)

Congrats!
Way to stick with it.
I am a natural with a slingshot, so I tried trad before compound.
I couldn't hit the ground if I shot down from the sky. So when I picked up the compound, I said 'this is something I can do...'
Never tried recurve again...


----------



## Wickedhollow73 (Nov 3, 2019)

Congrats. I wish I could have been successful the first year I put down the training wheels . You are the man.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 3, 2019)

Nice !


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 4, 2019)

That is awesome man. I know there will be many more to come. CONGRATS!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 4, 2019)

HECK YEAH!!!!!!?? Man oh man how I love these first trad kill stories and pics. ? Congratulations!!!!!!!???


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 4, 2019)

trad bow said:


> Ground hunting works but you will need to build a nice blind. I speaking of a natural blind. Make sure it’s high enough to hide your top limb and always build a back to the blind. Having the front built in a semi circle without a back drop allows movement to be seen thru blind easier. Tree stand are easier but not foolproof



yep! What's behind you is _way _more important that what's in front of you! And no matter what camo you wear (if any) I would advise camo up every bit of your face.
And if you had a mug like mine you'd want to wear face camo 24/7!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 4, 2019)

oh now I went through the thread and see you shot it from a tree. That takes some serious accuracy, awesome! That sweet spot is _tiny_ at a steep angle, and you have some thicker bones to contend with. Yes those Zwickeys are a great head - I love them, very easy to hand file/strop sharpen and  they are very durable.


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 5, 2019)

congrats and well done


----------



## Triple C (Nov 6, 2019)

Hook up with Al33 and he'll teach you a trick or 2 on hunting from an elevated stand! Man, I know what you mean.  I've killed only one deer since trad hunting from 2014.  I've missed a few.  Pigs are a lot easier.  I had all my sets up around 18 to 20 feet high.  Al showed my 1st hand that you only need em bout 10 ft off the ground if you're in the right spot.

I cheated this past Saturday morning and carried my rifle to my Redneck blind overlooking a 6 acre plot.  Decent buck stepped out at 9:00 a.m. and it was over in probably 5 seconds.  Didn't even have time to think about it.  Back to stick and string. Such a different experience when you have to watch them for some time and then get em within 15 yds to kill em.  Keep swinging!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 6, 2019)

Way to go man! That's a real accomplishment! I haven't even carried mine to the woods yet. You did good!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 7, 2019)

Man that’s a great hunt and a real good story. Congratulations on your first traditional kill. Something for you to think about, mite drop down to 10-12 feet on your stand, and leafy wear camo will help you a bunch. That stuff should be illegal it works so good. Congratulations again and get you another !


----------



## GrayG (Nov 7, 2019)

I use to climb 18-20 ft. I now stay below 15ft. Just make sure you have good cover. Congratulations!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 8, 2019)

Congrats !


----------



## Red Arrow (Nov 10, 2019)

Awesome and congratulations!! Nice to have that first one under your belt.. Good to meet you yesterday.  

Lee


----------



## hambone76 (Nov 10, 2019)

Congratulations! That is awesome! So glad that you got the monkey off of your back!


----------



## Southern Thunder (Nov 12, 2019)

Man can accomplish so much if #1 he trust in the lord and #2 stays persistent. Congratulations friend.


----------



## strothershwacker (Nov 16, 2019)

Missed nuthern this evening and had a real good buck at 30 yards, that's out of range now days. Such is the life of a trad guy.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Nov 17, 2019)

I dont know how anyone gets started in trad and then goes back to a rifle or compound.  Everything else feels like cheating


----------



## Al33 (Nov 18, 2019)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> I dont know how anyone gets started in trad and then goes back to a rifle or compound.  Everything else feels like cheating


I still occasionally hunt with a firearm but it's always for specific reason. Last season I took my deceased brothers M1 carbine (built in 1943) just to kill a deer or pig with it. Got two deer and loved it. Or, if I haven't had much success with the bow and need some venison I might take a firearm real late in the season. However, when it comes to hunting for sport and self imposed challenges I choose my bows because the rewards of success are so much greater.


----------



## devolve (Nov 19, 2019)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> I dont know how anyone gets started in trad and then goes back to a rifle or compound.  Everything else feels like cheating


I love to bow hunt, but I LOVE muzzleloader hunting as well. I do go back to the bow for most of gun season though.


----------

